# Need Info On Rollfast



## jhowefl

Have a Rollfast Bicycle, I was wondering if anyone could give me any help. I have a serial number which is located on the right side of the rear-axle mount, it is C162456. 26x1.75 tires. Originally had fenders but something happened to them over the years. Any help is greatly appreciated. Motor is add-on


----------



## pedal alley

i have a rollfast like that.
mine has sticker head badge.
big FIRESTONE "F".the gaurd
had;FIRESTONE/ROLLFAST.
i think late 60's-earli70's?
sorry no pics. found.i started
searching my albums , when 
i first read this thread,its cold
& snow out. the bike is buried in shed.


----------



## Beaverdam

From pics I've seen on the web, I think they started making that frame in '59.


----------



## Adamtinkerer

Beaverdam said:


> From pics I've seen on the web, I think they started making that frame in '59.




      Definitely in 59, probably came out in 58. I believe they switched from metal badges to decals in the mid 60s, and also started using that 3 arm chainring. I have the same bike:


----------

